# Kleine Lagerverwaltung



## T4k3ru (2. Mai 2011)

hallo lieber programmierer und programmiererinnen, 

habt ihr ne idee wie ich am besten an die aufgabe dran gehe?.. 

ich hab soo keine ahnung, habe auch schon das buch gelesen Java ist auch nur eine INsel, aber trotzdem versteh ich das nicht.. 

Hoffe auf Hilfe

Gerne auch msn oder icq

234126782

XxGogetaxX@hotmail.com

... in html war noch alles soo schoen einfach.. 

danke im voraus


----------



## Akeshihiro (2. Mai 2011)

Hab dich mal in icq geadded, könnte sicherlich lustig werden (die Aufgabe kommt mir nämlich gerade recht, da ich schon seit über nem Jahr nix effektiv gemacht hab ^^). Aber davon mal ab, was genau verstehst du denn nicht? Vor allem, wenn du die Javainsel gelesen hast, dann sollte das eigentlich gar kein so großes Problem sein.


----------



## MiMi (3. Mai 2011)

Es bringt niemandem etwas hier im Forum wenn du das per ICQ oder aehnlichem loest. 
Ich les mir sicher net die ganze Aufgabe hier durch (ich mach ja net deine Hausaufgaben) aber wie du anfaengst? Du liest den Text  und markier dir die wichtigen Stellen, damit du weisst was fuer Klassen du brauchst

-> 
Wie wir schon wissen, verkauft der Großhändler „GutUndBillig“ verschiedene *Produkte*, die durch
*Produktnummer* und einen *Nettopreis* gekennzeichnet werden. Produkte werden *unterschieden* in „*Weisse Ware*“ (Waschmaschinen, Kühlschränke, Herde, etc.) und *Lebensmittel*; Produkte, die nicht entweder Weisse Ware oder Lebensmittel sind gibt es gar nicht – es sollte also auch nicht möglich sein, solche Produkte anzulegen. 

Somit weisst du schonmal es gibt eine Oberklasse "Produkt" davon erben 2 Klassen -> Lebensmittel und Weisse Ware
Produkt hat auf jeden Fall das Attribut Produktnummer und Nettopreis.
usw usw usw.


----------



## genodeftest (3. Mai 2011)

Wir machen hir nicht deine Hausaufgaben!
Und wenn du die Javainsel wirklich gelesen hättest, wäre diese Aufgabe für dich auf Kindergartenniveau. Falls du die Javainsel doch mal lesen willst, du findest sie hier: http://openbook.galileocomputing.de/javainsel9/


----------



## MiMi (4. Mai 2011)

Nein machen wir nicht, das ist richtig. Wir koennen aber Starthilfen geben (ich weiss naemlich genau, aller Anfang ist schwer wenn man sich noch nicht richtig reindenken kann) und koennen dann, natuerlich anhand von Code, dir bei Stellen wo du nicht weiterkommst dir helfen.


----------



## bRainLaG (4. Mai 2011)

Stimme ich meinen Vorrednern zu, mach die erstmal bewusst, was deine Aufgabe genau tuen soll, schreibe dir notfalls aus deinen Blatt alle für dich wichtigen Details raus. 
Wie MiMi gesagt hat Hilfestellung ist kein Problem, allerdings hast auch du da nicht viel von, wenn wir die ganze Arbeit für dich machen. Wenn du anfängst zu programmieren und irgendwelche Fragen hast, werden diese hier sicher gern bearbeitet.

Cheers
bRain


----------

